# Species for a community tank?



## CaptMicha (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't want to fight my water, 6.5 pH, 3kh and 8gh. What non-American species should I consider for a community cichlid tank? I'm not knowledgeable enough to come up with enough species stocking ideas on my own.

I'd probably use a 55 gallon, but that's not set in stone.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Some of the more common are Anomalochromis thomasi, kribs and the different species of buffaloheads.


----------



## CaptMicha (Jan 17, 2013)

Can any of the jewel cichlids be kept as described?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I kept a single jewel years ago in a community and it's shredded everyone's fins. I'm not sure if this is a common occurrence though. From what I've read, a breeding pair can be a handful in a community.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not American cichlids? Some of them like the softer water.


----------

